

Irony: Apple shuts China stores to protect employees, while iPhone makers die - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/113765-irony-apple-shuts-china-stores-to-protect-employees-while-iphone-factory-workers-continue-to-commit-suicide

======
abrashisgod
Irony: guy uses "Chinaman" term in his article.

